# Bester AMD CPU zu Gamen ?



## LittleAd21 (5. September 2012)

ich suche einen amd cpu zum gamen, aber gelegentlich auch zum bild und videobearbeitung
ich hatte mich für denn Fx-8150 entschieden, aber ich hab gelesen, dass der nichts so gut zum gamen wär 

Peis sollte so etwas unter 200€ sein.

Wichtig: Ich möchte gern bei AMD bleiben und ich möchte KEINE Diskussion anfangen zwischen AMD und Intel.

Bitte seid ehrlich wenn ihr was schreibt und AMD Hater bleibt drausen


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2012)

Also, für Games bringen die neueren CPUs mit mehr als 4 Kernen so gut wie nichts, daher würde ein FX-4170 oder FX-6100 reichen, auch ein X4 965 wäre ein absoluter Preis-Leistungstipp und kaum schwächer und reicht für Spiele völlig aus, und sdas auch noch für eine ganze Weile. Der FX-8150 ist zum Gamen zwar auch nicht schlechter geignet, aber er bringt halt in Spielen überhaupt keinen Vorteil zu einem X4 965, kostet aber das doppelte. 

Die Frage wäre dann nur, ob ein FX-Prozessor wie der FX-6100 oder FX-8210 Dir wiederum bei Videobearbeitung dann doch was bringt, und wenn ja: welcher genau dann der beste für DICH ist. Da ist auch die Frage, wie wichtig es Dir wäre, wenn ein Rendervorgang zB statt 20 nur 18 Min dauert, oder sogar nur 15 - und was es Dir wert wäre.


----------



## LittleAd21 (5. September 2012)

also ich spiele mehr als ich bild und videobearbeite ob des jetzt 20 statt 15 min ist eigentlich nicht so schlimm
aber wenn ich spiele hab ich noch viele andere programme offen wie skype,itunes, chrom und noch ein livestream
also brauch ich doch relativ viel leistung oda ??


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2012)

Also, "viel Leistung" jein, denn die Programme arbeiten ja nicht dauernd, aber selbst wenn sie es tun bin ich nicht sicher, ob die zusätzlichen Kerne da helfen oder ob dafür nicht windows daraufhin optimiert sein müsste...  Ansonsten wäre Dein FX-4100 gar nicht viel schwächer, da er ja den gleichen Takt wie der FX-8150 hat - dann wäre es an sich rausgeschmissenes Geld. In SPielen zB ist der 8150 nicht schneller als ein X4 965, und dca 10-15% schneller als der FX-4100. Guckst Du auch hier: AMD FX-6100 und FX-4100 im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 31) - HT4U.net 

Aber das ist nur EIN Test - und wie gesagt: ob die mehr Kerne des 8150 was bringen für Dein Multitasking, kann ich nicht beurteilen...  wenn es jetzt nur Skype und intunes wäre, würd ich sagen, es lohnt sich definitiv nicht, aber wenn Du auch noch nebenbei Streamings schaust, könnte es schon enger werden,


----------



## LittleAd21 (1. November 2012)

ist dieses angebot gut und kann ich des nehmen
Bundle | ARLT Computer
zum spielen, skypen, surfen und livestream gucken gleichzeitig


----------



## Enisra (1. November 2012)

LittleAd21 schrieb:


> ist dieses angebot gut und kann ich des nehmen
> Bundle | ARLT Computer
> zum spielen, skypen, surfen und livestream gucken gleichzeitig


 
Die Komponenten schon, aber bei dem Preis kannste die Sachen auch gleich in der Apotheke kaufen
Diese "Bundels" sind ziemlicher Nepp, wenn mal schaust, das so nen i5 3570 in der Nicht-K Version auch nur so 190 kostet, die mit K so 205 rum und die anderen Sachen nun auch nicht die Top-Komponenten sind kannste dir selbst ausrechnen wo das Geld bleibt


----------



## LittleAd21 (1. November 2012)

ja ich möchte gerne in dem shop kaufen da ich da immer hin gehen kann und übertakten werd ich später auch dann


----------



## Enisra (1. November 2012)

ja, aber dann nimmste net das Bundle sondern holst dir die Komponenten einzel, auch wenn die Preise nicht die besten sind, allerdings nicht unbedingt die


----------



## LittleAd21 (2. November 2012)

und was wäre dann gut für 350 €
( Arbeitsspeicher hab ich eigentlich )


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2012)

Naja, wenn Du übertakten willst, dann nimm den i5-3570k, der kostet dort 210€,  und als Board zb das hier: MSI Z77A-G41 | ARLT Computer oder fürs Übertakten halt ein anderes Board mit Z77-Chipsatz.

Mehr auszugeben bringt nichts, RAM hast Du ja. Falls Du doch kein RAM hast: 8192MB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile Kit | ARLT Computer für 39€ - unverständlicherweise ist das nächst-teurere direkt bei 49€, obwohl man sich in vielen anderen Shops mehrere 8GB-Kits für 35-40€ bekommt. Kannst zur Not auch den nehmen 8192MB DDR3 Corsair XMS3 CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 | ARLT Computer der hat etwas weniger Takt, was man aber an sich so gut wie nie merkt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. November 2012)

Ja wie jetzt 
Zuerst unbedingt bei AMD bleiben wollen und dann ein Intel-System verlinken?

Wie sieht denn  eigentlich der Rest des Systems aus. GPU wäre z.B: wichtig.
Und um welche Games gehts denn?


----------

